# Von zipper vs electric vs ?? - FOV Goggles



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

Hey :nerd:
Wanting to replace my ancient anon m1's - which have been trusty but now fog in anything other than bluebird. Not so bothered about fancy lens changing tech. Looked at the m2/m3 but suspect they may fog too. Having said that, the m2 field of vision is awesome... but $$$ paid for brand and magnets.

So i'm looking for a no-fogging, good field of vision and good vision goggle...
I'll be wearing with a helmet so needs to fit - the oakley flight decks i ordered online were a tiny bit too big so something a bit smaller but still big enough to have good peripheral vision.

Landing on 
1) von zipper - cleaver i's (spherical version of cleaver) nice and cheap, seem good?
2) von zipper jetpacks (suspect too big with helmet)? wildlife lens on both.
however no experience with von zipper and unsure if they're cheap for a reason... Good brand?

3) Electric EG2/EG3 altho suspect these may be too big also?

Open to any other suggestions.

I don't live near a store so will order a few winning pairs to try.
Anon m2 about the right size so aiming similar. flight decks were too big, smith i/ox didn't fit under helmet brim. so i guess M/L needed rather than L.

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Toby (Mar 8, 2017)

I've the von Zipper Cleaver and I really like them - good fit around my face and seamless fit with my helmet. Unfortunately I've got the old version - so if you're getting a pair I'd suggest getting the Cleaver I-type since there's a Wildlife lens for it - which should be good.

No problems with fogging - but sometimes there's some icing happening on the outside of the lens. Can happen to most goggles I think. 

Get the one that fits you & your helmet best


----------



## frankyfc (Aug 11, 2017)

Toby said:


> I've the von Zipper Cleaver and I really like them - good fit around my face and seamless fit with my helmet. Unfortunately I've got the old version - so if you're getting a pair I'd suggest getting the Cleaver I-type since there's a Wildlife lens for it - which should be good.
> 
> No problems with fogging - but sometimes there's some icing happening on the outside of the lens. Can happen to most goggles I think.
> 
> Get the one that fits you & your helmet best<img src="http://www.snowboardingforum.com/images/smilies/smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smile" class="inlineimg" />


Are the old cleavers a spherical lense? What’s the visuals like. 

I suspect the jet pack will be too big for you but the visuals probably much better if you can get them to fit. They have wildlife lenses and a bigger field of view I believe. 
The cleavers are a much cheaper model. 
Can’t comment on electrics - wonder the same question myself actually.


----------



## Toby (Mar 8, 2017)

frankyfc said:


> Are the old cleavers a spherical lense? What’s the visuals like.


Nope they're cylindrical - same with the I-type but the lens is made in a different (better?) way and that's why the new lenses doesn't work with the old frame. Visuals is good enough for me - I can still se a bit of the frame but it doesn't bother me. Can't really compare to others since it's my first decent goggle.


----------



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

thanks guys. one vote for the cleaver.

anyone weigh in on electric vs von zipper vs alternative?
dragon? 

gunna order like 3 pairs and keep one


----------

